# Need some Feedback....



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I looked up the ingredients. I really don't like Science Diet or Iams, the vets push them I think because they get some financial benefits from them. But here are the ingredients.

Ingredients
Ground Whole Grain Corn, Soybean Mill Run 16% (source of fiber), Chicken By-Product Meal, Powdered Cellulose, Corn Gluten Meal, Soybean Meal, Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, vitamins (L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Vitamin E Supplement, Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, Flaxseed, Choline Chloride, Vitamin E Supplement, Dicalcium Phosphate, L-Lysine, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, L-Tryptophan, L-Carnitine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My only experience with Science Diet was short lived. Caused terrible room emptying gas!!!!


Ike is on Pro-Plan. He drinks very little water, which concerned me, but the Vet says his totals are normal for him.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would rather see you find a better quality food. Wellness, Innova, etc., have light or reduced calorie foods. If you do some research you probably could find some with comparable calories, fat and protein percentages to the Canidae but with less sodium.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I went looking and found some information. To qualify as low salt it should be less than 0.25% (or less than 250mg/100g). 

Some of the lower sodium foods that I have found that are high quality is 
http://www.naturapet.com/tools/faqs.asp?view=all
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/dry_dog_food.php


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Pro Plan has a new Pro Plan Slects Turkey and Barley that might be worth takinhg a look at. I will say so identity purposes that I am a Purina Breeder so I use only thier products.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Woodys diet is still a big concern with his vet and I, he has been on the Canidae Platinum now for 6 weeks, hes doing good, maintaining the weight that he has lost and so on, the only issue he has is that this makes him so thirsty....he will drink 6-7 quarts of water a day, even more if I let him. After doing some serious research on his food, his nutrishionist called me this morning and feels he needs to come off Candiae because of the sodium level, she says this level is fine with some and most dogs, but with Woody its an issue. So they have recommended Science Diet Adult Lite.....Hmmm....Ive never fed him this.....dies anyone use this and do u have any issues with it? Feedback needed for a worried Mom!


That was a problem we had with Cody ( our AIHA rescue springer). We found that a food with a lower phosphorous level helped him TREMENDOUSLY. We went with the Eagle Pack Holistic Duck. It's just amazing how much his drinking has gone down..... and it's a quality food. Check out their website www.eaglepack.com and see what you think. The holistic line is a much higher quality product and the duck is lower in phosphorous. The one prob with so many high end foods is that they also have very phosphorous levels. Hope this helps. BTW, IMHO I would do pretty much anything to NOT feed Science Diet. Another food with low phosphorous is the Innova Reduced Fat and there was someone here from Dallas that was feeding that for the phos. issue.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is the breakdown for the EP Duck:



> *Complimentary canned formula: Duck or Duck & Chicken*
> 
> *Feeding Guidelines*​*Ingredients: *Duck Meal, Ground Brown Rice, Ground White Rice, Oatmeal, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Dried Beet Pulp, Dried Egg Product, Flaxseed, Tomato Pomace, Carrots, Peas, Sun-Cured Alfalfa, Salt, Potassium Chloride, Quinoa (Organic), Inulin, Apples, Blueberries, Cranberries, Beta-Carotene, Dehydrated Kelp, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Schidigera Extract, DL-Methionine, Vitamin A Acetate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Vitamin E Supplement, Riboflavin Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Pantothenic Acid, Niacin Supplement, Choline Chloride, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Thiamine Mononitrate, Folic Acid, Ascorbic Acid, Biotin, Lecithin, Rosemary Extract, Inositol, Polysaccharide Complexes of Zinc, Iron, Manganese, Copper and Cobalt, Potassium Iodate, Sodium Selenite, Lactobacillus acidophilus Lactobacillus casei, Enterococcus faecium, B. subtillus, Bacillus licheniformis, Bacillus coagulins, Aspergillus oryzae, and Aspergillus niger.
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

What are the calories in one cup of the EP Duck? I'm too pooped to look it up...LOL Oh, not bad at all. Found it.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Here is the breakdown for the EP Duck:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Penny & Maggie's Mom said:
> 
> 
> > Here is the breakdown for the EP Duck:
> ...


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Woodys nutritionist has approved the Eagle Pack low fat dry for Woody....thank god thats over with...now that Ive just opened a 35lb bag of Canidae....ugh....I'll have to donate it to the shelter. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> Woodys nutritionist has approved the Eagle Pack low fat dry for Woody....thank god thats over with...now that Ive just opened a 35lb bag of Canidae....ugh....I'll have to donate it to the shelter. Thanks for the info!


I hate to cause any turmoil. However, it looks like you're using the Eagle Pack that is NOT the holistic line. Make sure you study the ingredient list and are comfortable with it. Eagle Pack has two distinct lines of products... the holistic line which has (IMO) good ingredients, little if any fillers and is a quality product. However, the regular Eagle Pack line doesn't have the quality of ingredients..... corn is often the first listed ingredient and the protein source is way down the list. Just wanted to make sure you're aware of the difference. I know when I was studying food, I read so much I felt like my head would explode... and at that point everything kind of ran together. BTW, I'm sure the shelter is going to love your donation. Please keep us posted as to how Woody is doing on the new food.


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL...No turmoil....I appreciate the comeback, the only thing with the Hollistic is believe it or not the sodium is higher than the super premium, Vet checked both out and feels more comfortable with the lower of the two....LOL...I didnt have this much trouble feeding my kids when they were young...LOL...Ive spent days researching and making calls, I know what you mean, my head is ready to blow. Its all so confusing making sure we feed them whats best, but they're sooooo worth the effort!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> LOL...No turmoil....I appreciate the comeback, the only thing with the Hollistic is believe it or not the sodium is higher than the super premium, Vet checked both out and feels more comfortable with the lower of the two....LOL...I didnt have this much trouble feeding my kids when they were young...LOL...Ive spent days researching and making calls, I know what you mean, my head is ready to blow. Its all so confusing making sure we feed them whats best, but they're sooooo worth the effort!


My two boys are grown and I KNOW I didn't give as much thought into what they ate ( or were exposed to ) as I do my fur babies. I'm hoping that fits into the "live & learn" category...... otherwise, that's a whole other guilt trip !!! ROFL.


----------



## doggymom (May 7, 2015)

woodysmama said:


> Woodys nutritionist has approved the Eagle Pack low fat dry for Woody....thank god thats over with...now that Ive just opened a 35lb bag of Canidae....ugh....I'll have to donate it to the shelter. Thanks for the info!


Let me tell you, the shelter will really appreciate the donation ! Thank You !


----------

